# Suggestions for a portable backdrop stand



## soho192 (Nov 10, 2015)

I'd prefer inexpensive (<$50) and portable. This would be used for a photobooth so big enough for a large group of people...maybe like 10? 5 with two rows at max?


----------



## Scatterbrained (Nov 10, 2015)

Generally, you'd need two stands to hold up a backdrop.    Any pair of background stands you can buy for less than $50 is a pair of stands I wouldn't trust around other living humans.    Have you checked Craigslist?


----------



## soho192 (Nov 10, 2015)

especially drunk human beings...and yes I live in Chicago so CL is usually bustling with stuff. Any particular search terms i should look for besides background stands and backdrop?


----------



## soho192 (Nov 10, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/Calumet-Studio-Heavy-duty-Background-Support/dp/B0007IPC58

found for $100 on CL...might as well nab it!


----------



## Scatterbrained (Nov 10, 2015)

There's not really anything special about "background stands".  They're light stands.  Usually the cheap background stand kits have light stands that are a bit more rugged than the even cheaper stand alone light stands marketed to the same buyers.


----------



## WayneF (Nov 10, 2015)

Scatterbrained said:


> Generally, you'd need two stands to hold up a backdrop.    Any pair of background stands you can buy for less than $50 is a pair of stands I wouldn't trust around other living humans.    Have you checked Craigslist?




Agree with a pair for $50, but I use two B&H Impact stands, 9.5 ft  heavy duty, for background support, and they're fine ($45 each).  They appear much more substantial than any of the lesser background kits.  

These 3/8" studs:  Impact 1/4"-20 Threaded 3/8" Stud for Stand Top ME-125

screwed on top holds the crossbar very well.  A telescoping crossbar fits in more places than the connected rod sections.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Nov 10, 2015)

Be sure to get some sandbags too.


----------



## soho192 (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm gonna try and make some with my fine sandbagging skills...any suggestions there?


----------



## Scatterbrained (Nov 10, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...ue&ref_=ox_sc_act_title_4&smid=A3JD14OD11FZKR


----------



## tirediron (Nov 10, 2015)

soho192 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Calumet-Studio-Heavy-duty-Background-Support/dp/B0007IPC58
> 
> found for $100 on CL...might as well nab it!


 I've got one of those somewhere in the tickle trunk... it's okay, definitely NOT anything even remotely resembling 'heavy duty', but it's okay.  Might as well get your sandbags at the same place...


----------



## soho192 (Nov 10, 2015)

tirediron said:


> soho192 said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.amazon.com/Calumet-Studio-Heavy-duty-Background-Support/dp/B0007IPC58
> ...


same brand? The reviews are very good on amazon.  Especially compared to everywhere else.


----------



## soho192 (Nov 10, 2015)

I mean to say compared to the other products on amazon


----------



## tirediron (Nov 10, 2015)

soho192 said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > soho192 said:
> ...


 Exactly the same.  Eye-dent-Ickle!  Like I said, it's okay, but don't expect miracles.  One of the truest axioms in the arts & entertainment industries is that geared labeled "professional" or "heavy duty" almost never is.


----------



## Braineack (Nov 10, 2015)

soho192 said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > soho192 said:
> ...



I got the yellow black striped ones, filled with lawn rocks i bought from Lowes for $3.


----------

